# Lonely neighbor dog



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay so, I feel like I'm actually being driven crazy. My boyfriend and I live in a two level quad-style apartment complex, so each unit is one level but there's eight units in one grouping...if that makes any sense. Anyways, it's a pet friendly place and we recently just had someone move in across from us with a dog. The new tenants have been here for about a month now...and they are NEVER home. Which means that poor dog is howling CONSTANTLY for 10+ hours a day. And I mean howling, whining, whimpering, crying and everything else. They're a couple of college kids, like my boyfriend and I, but they are more into the partying so they are never home. I've been home all weekend and yesterday from 8am to 10pm that dog sat all by itself and howled. It's heartbreaking because obviously it's lonely, not getting let out, exercise, attention, etc. But it's also enough to drive someone mad. I can hear this dog even over the tv and dishwasher. We've complained before, and other neighbors have as well because both management and security have been going door to door asking people which apartment the dog was in. I've even confronted the owners when we have crossed paths. But they seem none too concerned. 

It just makes me mad how people think they can own a dog and not do anything with it. If you are only ever home enough to sleep, you do not have time for a dog people! And you can obviously hear how much it's affecting the poor pup. UGH


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Man that would drive me crazy too! Can you complain to whoever owns the apartment complex? Are there certain rules about owning pets like it can't be disruptive to other tenants?


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe call animal control or the humane society. If the dog doesn't have exercise, a place to go to the bathroom, and some companionship (Human or dog) for at least half of the day, its basic needs are failing to be met. In my opinion people like this do not need animals, and they should not be allowed to buy animals. I would just do they best that I could to get the local humane society to try and get the dog. Other than that I don't know what you could do. Besides offering to watch the dog during the day. But in my opinion that's just enabling them.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Other tenants have complained and we've had a couple people at the door asking us questions about it, so hopefully they'll get a warning or something brought to their attention.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Hopefully they do get a warning about it. This sounds like an issue worthy of a call to the humane society or animal control to me as well. It sounds like the dog is being neglected and I hope someone is able to help that dog soon.


----------



## JulianBashir (Oct 2, 2014)

Call the humane society instead of the building owners. It sounds like the current owners don't have the dog's needs in mind and if they mindlessly get rid of it, it could go to a much worse home, especially if they give it away for free. The building owners can make them get rid of the dog but they can't make sure it goes to a good home.


----------

